# Priority of Season Passes by Day of Week



## jiffy2 (Jun 5, 2006)

It would be nice if the priority of Season Passes could be configurable by day. That way, I wouldn't record shows playing off schedule. For example, CSI is the top of my priority list, and I have the Tivo set to record first and re runs. But on Sunday nights, I want Gray's Anatomy first run shows to be top priority over an CSI re-runs.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

One problem with that is you can run into a situation like the Grey's Anatomy season final this year where it was on Monday rather than the usual Sunday. In that case I'd assume that you would want that over whatever season passes were ranked below Grey's Anatomy in the SP manager, even though it wasn't the normal day. 

For something like CSI you can say Thursday pri #1, Sun pri #15 (for example). But would you also have to assign a priority to each day of the week, just in case it also aired then? If not what would the TiVo do on a day without a specified priority? 


As a possible workaround for now, you might be better off making the CSI season pass at priority #1 first run only (FRO), and then setting up an autorecording wishlist for CSI with a lower priority. That way new episodes always get recorded, even if they are on a different day, but repeats only get recorded if nothing more highly rated is on. 

(Be aware however that, unlike season passes, wishlists cover all channels so this would pick up CSI repeats on SpikeTV. If you don't want that then you could make the autorecord wishlist FRO and #1 priority and the season pass for CBS First Run and Repeats and a lower priority)


----------

